# Need some electrical help



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd like to put two flood lights in our back yard. We have an electrical outlet right by the door and I was thinking there had to be a way to somehow tap into that for electricity. Any thoughts?


----------



## lonestranger (Aug 20, 2005)

extension cord?????


----------



## lonestranger (Aug 20, 2005)

many times because of the way the wiring is routed to these electrical outlets, it is easier and safer to run another GFCI circuit from the breaker.


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Depending on how old your house wiring is (and who has done work since then), the plug could be simply fed from what ever circuit is close, or on a circuit that only feeds all outside plugs.

If the existing wires only feed the outside plugs, you may be able to get to the wires in the ceiling above the plug..

If you have access to the ceiling above where you want the lights, the better bet may be to run a new circuit.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I may end up just running a new circuit. The house is only 3 years old if that matters. Thank for the suggestions!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I put one of these up at my sisters. seems to work great for her. lights up her parking spot.
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(olao0a55qaj2vfntabyvd4q2)/productDetails.aspx?SKU=998015583


----------

